# Yeast life cycle



## greenterror (Jul 22, 2012)

Saw this great article explaining the life cycle yeast, and how to manipulate it give you better wine, faster!

http://novelwinemaking.com/understanding-yeast-and-how-to-improve-winemaking/


----------



## cindy (Jul 22, 2012)

very interesting! Thanks!


----------



## Rocky (Jul 22, 2012)

Greenterror, Firstly, welcome to the forum. Glad to have you on board. Secondly, thank you for posting the article on yeast. Very informative.


----------



## TXfanatic (Jul 23, 2012)

Thank you for posting this information.

It does remind me of a question I had then forgot..... If yeast multiply quickly why do we need to add a whole packet to 5 gallons of must? 

Just wondering in the event I'm going to start two batches at once

Thanks Steve


----------



## robie (Jul 23, 2012)

Very good article. Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## Neviawen (Jul 23, 2012)

That was interesting! Thanks!


----------



## MalvinaScordaad (Jul 23, 2012)

TXfanatic said:


> Thank you for posting this information.
> 
> It does remind me of a question I had then forgot..... If yeast multiply quickly why do we need to add a whole packet to 5 gallons of must?
> 
> ...



Forgive me for laughing but if the case was as you described then we could ferment a 1000 gallon tank on one yeast packet. What you have to consider is the time frame for the growth of the colony, its viability time frame, its growth time frame and most important the number of yeast cells that multiply in order to deal with the amount of sugar present. All this adds up to keeping Yeast Manufacturers in business. You need a certain amount of yeast cells to ferment a certain amount of sugar. 
Malvina


----------



## TXfanatic (Jul 25, 2012)

LOL 

Malvina,
I was asking while I was enjoying the 3rd glass... I was serious tho, I do understand the business yeast manufactures part but the closest HBS is 40 min away. 

I should have asked is it OK to split a pack between two 7 gallon batches? (In the unlikely event that I am down to one packet of yeast)

Is there a time frame that you should stay within while starting the fermentation process?

Thanks Steve


----------



## MalvinaScordaad (Jul 25, 2012)

With a good starter culture and go ferm I think you could get away with it if the brix is not too high and the packet is fresh and kept cool when stored. I certainly would use good nutrients and have ambient temps in the 80s. Just temper the culture and only add it if it is within 10 degrees of the Must. 
Malvina


----------

